# Boot en USB



## nimrod (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous s'il est possible de booter un mac PPC en USB, c'est à dire sous une clé USB ? Après de nombreuses recherches j'ai trouvé des gens qui affirment que c'est possible et d'autres qui disent que c'est impossible. En fait à chaque fois que j'essaie de démarrer l'ordinateur en appuyant sur alt, ma clé usb n'apparait pas, je me dis que c'est donc impossible. Mais si je pouvais en avoir la confirmation cela m'éviterait d'autres recherches inutiles.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Levx (16 Janvier 2012)

J'ai vu des gens sur ce Forum avec plus de 9000 reponses a leur actif dire que ce n'etait pas possible, et ils l'affirmaient dur comme fer.


Je suis un utilisateur PC, j'ai voulu depanner le Mac d'un ami, j'ai mis le nez pour la premiere fois dans l'univers Mac il y a quelques jours et j'ai booter un mini PPC G4 1.5ghz avec une clée USB et une image .dmg, le tout avec uniquement un PC de fonctionnel.


Donc oui c'est possible et ca marche même tres bien, aussi bien que sur un PC. Seulement c'est un peu plus complexe que la manipulation que tu essais de faire, un simple demarrage avec la touche alt ne suffira pas, il faut faire booter ta clée sous l'open firmware.


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2012)

Donne le lien de ton post *Levx *!Cependant tu oublie (intentionnellement ) que ça ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Léopard;
J'ai fait l'essai avec Tiger sans succès, bien que ta manip permette de sélectionner la clé Usb comme support de boot.


----------



## Levx (16 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Donne le lien de ton post *Levx *!Cependant tu oublie (intentionnellement ) que ça ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Léopard;
> J'ai fait l'essai avec Tiger sans succès, bien que ta manip permette de sélectionner la clé Usb comme support de boot.


 

J'ai installer la 10.4 avec cette methode avant d'installer la 10.5.
J'ai un trou au niveau des nom tiger, leopard, koala ... 10.4 update en 10.4.11 ou 10.4.8, puis la 10.5 updated en 10.5.8


----------



## iMacounet (16 Janvier 2012)

J'ai également réussi a faire démarrer un iMac G3 (Bleu) 500Mhz avec un lecteur CD/DVD/RW externe (Samsung) USB2 et installer Mac OS X 10.4.6


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2012)

Ah, ben pas moi


----------



## iMacounet (16 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ah, ben pas moi


Il faut dire que le CD de Mac OS X que j'ai utilisé n'est pas une copie officielle. 

Je sais pas si cela peut influencer le fonctionnement ou non du boot en USB.


----------

